# Compressicep Size with Frontosas



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I'd like to add a compressicep to my 135 gallon frontosa tank. The 4 frontosas are 8-12 inches in length. What is the minimum size the compressicep can be?


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

im no expert but as far as i know the gold head gets to about six inches. Think thats the smallest one. If i could just ask you, how quick would a two and a half inch front take to reach the ten inch mark? Thanks


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

punman said:


> I'd like to add a compressicep to my 135 gallon frontosa tank. The 4 frontosas are 8-12 inches in length. What is the minimum size the compressicep can be?


The recommended procedure to keep fronts with altolamps is to introduce large altos to small fronts. The fronts will grow quickly and overtake the altos in size, but if they have been used to them for some time, they are usually not bothered.

A determined front can eat pretty much any size alto, but if they can't swallow them whole, there is a good chance they'll spit them back out and find easier prey - in my tank NLS 

In short, I would definitely pick a compressiceps that the fronts can't swallow whole. Unfortunately large altos are not cheap, since they are such slow growers.









_Altolamprologus compressiceps 'Goldhead' between my Burundis_



Adrian101 said:


> how quick would a two and a half inch front take to reach the ten inch mark? Thanks


http://frontosa.com/viewtopic.php?t=1355

Not all the way to 10", but it gives you an impression how fast frontosa grow. I am guessing that as they get bigger the growth rate depends more and more on the size of their tank. A smaller tank might leaved them stunted.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

This is my second go around with frontosas. If my recollections are correct they grow fast the first year - I am guessing four inches, and then an inch or two the next year, and then slow after that. The ones I just bought that are 8-12 inches, I was told that they are about 5 years old.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

A 12 inch frontosa can easily swallow a 6 inch Altolamp.
6 inch is pretty much max size for them, though i have seen a few rare 7 inchers.

So define safe.

To me safe would be never eat the Altolamp.

If your ALpha goes 5-6 years, and THEN eats the Altolamp, would that be considered safe?
It happens.

There is a good chance, that if your frontosa is well fed, they won't even bother to eat a 3 inch Altolamp. 
However, many of us who have had frontosa for years know that out of the blue, a small fish gets stupid, and the frontosa even though well fed will take that bite.

Point is there are people who have had 6 inch fish get munched by a 9 inch frontosa.
My suggestion is really that nothing smaller than 50% the size of the frontosa is safe.

good chance that a 6 incher Alto would make it.
I'd not do it because i have seen them killed more than a few times.


----------

